# Liberty Ship Edwin L Drake



## kewl dude

Built in Baltimore during the war, ran aground exploded and sank at the Azores in 1964 and today reborn as an artificial reef home to myriad sea creatures.

6 minute 20 second video 

http://www.hdvundersea.com/view/201/edwin-l-drake-an-oasis-renamed-dori/

This link was posted on MARHST-L today.

Greg Hayden


----------

